# Attending the UK for a job interview, Visa denied.



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

I go an invitation letter from UK employer to attend an on-site interview.

Unfortunately, the documentation was limited <as I was told that the invitation letter is enough>

I was rejected because of the following reasons, didn't provide bank statement, letter of employment, savings/properties, not married, no children   

As I told you that's because I was told that the invitation letter is enough.

Now I'm preparing my documents but I'm facing some problems, I need your help:

1st: They needed an bank statement for the last 6 months, I have savings but not in the bank, I'm isA intending to open an account with roughly 1000 GBP, but I heard that they won't accept that.
Can I provide my father's bank statement account instead + my birth certificate + letter from him ? <What about the signature verification>

2nd: Letter of employment, I'm working as a part time developer in a local company, I can issue that letter, but the problem is, the company changed it's identity one month ago ? what the letter should state then ? should I bring 2 letters, one holding the older entity and another one with the newer one ?
And because I was paid in cash is it better to say that I'm Unemployed to avoid all that hassle ?

3rd: Properties, If I'm sharing an apartment with my bros/sisters is it okay to provide the documents saying so ?

Any help isA is appreciated


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No, you can't produce someone else's bank statement

Your letter of employment will probably not be of much use as a) it's relatively new and b) you are paid in cash - so no payslips then?

You have no accommodation which would convince the immigration authorities of strong ties to Egypt.

I think it's somewhat strange for a company to expect anyone to come to an initial interview which entails a flight and a visa - unless they were prepared to pay for the costs.

Get a Skype interview set up.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

Crawford said:


> No, you can't produce someone else's bank statement
> 
> Your letter of employment will probably not be of much use as a) it's relatively new and b) you are paid in cash - so no payslips then?
> 
> ...


> No, the letter is new, but I'm employed for like 1.5 yrs, yes, no payslips :S

> As I told, me and my bros/sisters own 2 apartments.

> it's not initial + it happens all time.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You've been refused a visit visa. You should inform the company of this and see what they propose.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you have any previous travel history to the UK/Schengen countries? 
Depending on your age, you should apply with your father's bank statement. Just include a short letter/note explaining he's your father and that he will cover the costs of your trip etc.. No need for birth certificate as it will be self evident that he's your dad (you two share the same name). This will work if you're in your early/mid 20s though. The main requirement is to have *proof of financial funds* NOT a bank account just for the sake of it. Don't worry about signature verification either. 
Another option, a bit more difficult/expensive, would be to see if you can go on a short holiday to the UK with your dad. 
I highly recommend you get an HR letter from the company you're working (part-time) in. The name change is irrelevant, so long as you have been continuously employed. Make sure they include the date of they hired you, your salary (or whatever financial compensation they give you), and most importantly, something to indicate that you're going to return to your job. That can be the date of when your contract ends, or if you don't have a contract, any upcoming projects you might have with them. 
All documents, including bank statements, need to be in English. 
To get approved for a UK visa (or Schengen, or US), you need to show that _you will be returning to the UK after your visit_. So think from their perspective, and maybe that will make things easier. 
Beauty of the UK visit visa is that it's not a rigid process like Schengen where you have to submit specific documents in a specific format. UK visa you can submit whatever documents that help 'explain' your situation. 
It's very strange to be honest that your UK company told you the invitation letter was enough. Indicates that whoever was dealing with you doesn't have a good idea of how the UK visa system works. My advice is, always check visa requirements from the source itself and not rely on what you are 'told'. UK Visas & Immigration (the official website) has tons of information, user-friendly, and you will see in the visitor visa guide that proof of financials is an essential component of a UK visa application. 
Best of luck!


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

@Omar92

No It's my first flight  

Well I passed the 21, I'm just afraid when I provide the letter the ECO says that "I was unable to verify his signature" or so :S I read weird refusal letters on the web :S

Yes, I have been continuously employed as a part time since first quart of '14; So should I mention in the HR letter that for example I'm working on 2 projects or so ? I've seen HR letter templates that didn't dive into this level of details; your opinion may win over theirs  LOL 

So what about the properties I'm sharing with my family, should I bring the contracts ? originals or copies ?

No No, it's not the company, he was a friend who told me so .. 
Yes, I checked it after the refusal .. to late I know  but they mentioned nothing about father's bank statement, or the details of the employment letter


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Your young age will in a way 'explain' why you don't have a bank account with regular income etc. I highly recommend you start using your bank account-even if you take your salary in cash, just deposit it in the bank account (even if you're going to start spending straight away) etc. 

Anyway, back to the visa application. Take your father's bank statement (in English). In the visa application itself, make sure you mention your father is the one paying for your trip (in the financials section, they ask who is paying for your trip, self or other, click on 'other'). I don't think the signature thing is an issue, and it's not like you have an alternative anyway, so....
You can bring proof the properties you are sharing with your family. Submit originals, and a copy. When they return your visa application (whether denied or approved, but isA approved) they always return the originals with your passport. But if you give them the original only without a copy, they will keep it. Again, make sure those are in English. At the time of visa submission, tell the mowazaf(a) to make sure they return the originals just in case. 
Regarding the HR letter, I don't know how big your company is and whether they issue a 'standard' HR letter or whether you have any input, but if you do, mentioning that you're working on 2 projects will mean you have something to return to. 

If you have a car installment, you might also submit that as proof of commitment back in Egypt. 
When is your next visa appointment?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Mate,

I personally think that the job interview offer you've got is a scam! I've heard lots of people trying to get a visa to attend the interview and iventually they found out it was a money making scam. 

Any UK companies should provide solid evidence that they are not in a psotion to find a local ie a British or a EU citizen to fit that job bfefore they intend to take anyone from abroad. As currently there is a huge number of job seekers within the country, this sounds all dodgy to be honest.

If you've already been in contacts with that company and verified everthyng, then I could be wrong.

Cheers


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

@Omar92:
Yes, isA I'm on my way to create the account, isA in the next few days.

Okay, mmmm I'm also thinking of bringing my newly created bank account's statement and in the additional information section, I'll explain that I've created it with my own savings (as I'm being paid in cash) Or can this lower my chances ? "But I'll keep my father as the sponsor of my trip"

Well, it's a tech start-up, the manager told me he'll be contacting the company's lawyer regarding the HR Letter, okay I'll ask him what he can do for this.

No, I don't :S
Well, once I have completed my papers and received their confirmations, I'll book the nearest available appointment, isA I hope like 10 days or so.

I don't know what to say or how to repay you  also any additional help would be appreciated  wish my visa to get approved 

@Zakmuh:
Hello  No .. thanks GOD .. it's not a scam


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Before you continue applying for a visit visa, you should ask the company what work visa it is eligible to obtain for you.

Start up tech companies are not usually *registered sponsoring* companies and developer jobs do not usually qualify for any sort of work visa - plenty of developers in Europe to fill such jobs.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Before you continue applying for a visit visa, you should ask the company what work visa it is eligible to obtain for you.
> 
> Start up tech companies are not usually *registered sponsoring* companies and developer jobs do not usually qualify for any sort of work visa - plenty of developers in Europe to fill such jobs.


Nooo, I'm working here for a tech start-up, the one in the UK is not a start-up


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

theWinged said:


> Nooo, I'm working here for a tech start-up, the one in the UK is not a start-up


You should still clarify for which work visa you can qualify for.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

Crawford said:


> You should still clarify for which work visa you can qualify for.


I think that's a later issue, we're still in the interview process.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck then-if it's a bona fide UK company then they should know what they're doing. 
Sure-go ahead, open a bank account, and put some money in it. Better than nothing. 
Your paperwork/situation isn't ideal, but of course you should apply again with a bit more paperwork, and isA they will approve you. 

I should also state that holding a UK visa does not guarantee entry into the UK. Technically, it is up to the officer at passport control in the UK, so make sure you have your letter from the company, cash, hotel booking+return ticket to present on arrival in the UK to pass through. 

Please do update us how it works out for you in the end!


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

@Omar92 .. yest I know about the passport control issue 

I have a question, is a flight reservation (no actual booking, just a reservation from local travel agent) is okay to provide with the application, or should I book real tickets ??

I called a local travel agency, told the the details of the proposed flight, they sent me the itinerary over the mail.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You are so falling for a scam. It's sad to see you knocking yourself for this. Just interview over Skype.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

@AmyD:
Believe me isA it's not a scam  it's a company


----------



## lozmarne (Jan 9, 2013)

We looked at my husband transferring to the UK with his company (multi-national), but gave up on the idea after reading the rules, which made it clear that if a UK based person could do the job, a visa would not be issued for that route. If it is a tech job, such as your current employment, I can't see that being a route in xx


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Seriously, it is a scam. No legit company would do this. A legit company would Skype you first, then if they still believed they could give you a visa, they would be the ones doing all the paperwork. I'm sorry you're not listening to us, but it really is a scam. This is not the way legit businesses work - there is no way you're getting a work visa as a tech person. I'm genuinely sorry, but please listen to what we're saying.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

lozmarne said:


> We looked at my husband transferring to the UK with his company (multi-national), but gave up on the idea after reading the rules, which made it clear that if a UK based person could do the job, a visa would not be issued for that route. If it is a tech job, such as your current employment, I can't see that being a route in xx


Yes I know about the 30-days rule and the other UK rules :S it's complicated :S


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

AmyD said:


> Seriously, it is a scam. No legit company would do this. A legit company would Skype you first, then if they still believed they could give you a visa, they would be the ones doing all the paperwork. I'm sorry you're not listening to us, but it really is a scam. This is not the way legit businesses work - there is no way you're getting a work visa as a tech person. I'm genuinely sorry, but please listen to what we're saying.


No, you got me wrong, this is not the first step in the process .. at all  that's why I'm believing that isA it's not a scam, but I do take all of your comments seriously considered


----------



## mustafajnr (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello, @theWinged

I am now in a similar situation. I'm attending an interview in the UK next month, and I'm mid-way through my application, and I'd like to know how things went with you?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

mustafajnr said:


> Hello, @theWinged
> 
> I am now in a similar situation. I'm attending an interview in the UK next month, and I'm mid-way through my application, and I'd like to know how things went with you?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mostafa, first of all you need to hurry, today is better than tomorrow, so finish your pack as soon as possible.
Here's what I have prepared myself for the second interview, but unfortunately due to problems within the company, I didn't reapply.

Bank Statement(s):
-Issue a bank statement (in English of course) for your bank account for the last 6 months.
*The more bank accounts you have .. the better.
*As the amount of money you hold in your account increases, isA the likelihood you'll be able to get the VISA increases
*It's better to have like a stable history (during the last 6 months) with a 1000+ GBP value
*If your account has been created within the last 6 months, then you may need your parents help, ask your father\mother to issue bank statement for his\her account(s) and state that they'll be the ones supporting your visit

HR Letter(s):
-The best situation isA that you're working in a local Company in Egypt and the Company deposits fixed amount of money each money, if so, ask them to generate payslips for the last six months (this should match your bank statement deposit history  )
-Ask your company to issue you an HR letter that states:
*you're working as a FullTime Employee
*Your current salary
*That you'll be off for X days which is the same period you intend to stay in the UK (both should match)
*That you're committed to return back after the X days

Ties:
-If you have any properties/cars/shares/stock/saves (even if shared between you and your Bros/Sisters) translate their contracts through a Certified Translator
-If you're married (this is the best tie I found) Translate your marriage contract (certified translation again) and attach this too.

MOST IMPORTANTLY:
-Invitation Letter from the company intending to interview you at the UK (they should be fine with that)
-Ask them for Flight itineraries, Hotel Bookings
-If they confirmed the Taxi with you in an email, print this email .. haha 

Finally:
-Any paper that supports your position and convinces them that for sure you'll be back after your visit
-Don't hesitate issuing any of the above like I did


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mustafajnr said:


> Hello, @theWinged
> 
> I am now in a similar situation. I'm attending an interview in the UK next month, and I'm mid-way through my application, and I'd like to know how things went with you?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are they paying your expenses for this interview, such as flights, hotel accommodation?


----------



## mustafajnr (Oct 23, 2015)

@theWinged
Thank you very much for your extensive answer, you don't know how much will this help me.
I've already received my itineraries and hotel bookings. However, there are a number of problems that I am facing right now:
1. My itineraries and hotel bookings are for 15th to 16th of November, and I don't know whether I will finish my visa preparations before then or not. So, I'd like to know how much time did the visa people take to get back to you.
2. My name in the passport is AAAA BBBB CCCC DDDD. However, both my invitaiton letters, as well as my itineraries and hotel bookings, are under the name AAAA DDDD. I don't know whether that will cause a problem or not.

Thank you very much again, and I am sorry that your interview didn't work out.


----------



## mustafajnr (Oct 23, 2015)

@Crawford, yes they are paying for both, and that is stated in their invitation letter.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

@Mustafa:
1: Well, that was almost my situation, I added Priority VISA service, which takes isA 5 working days only (but you'll have to pay additional 120 GBP to the standard VISA fees)

2: No that's not a problem as long as the spellings are the same, they do care about first/last name.

<snip>


----------



## mustafajnr (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you very much @theWinged, you've been a great help 
I received my visa yesterday; so, for anyone who is going through a similar situation, here is the paperwork I used:

1. Passport & a copy of all its filled papers,
2. Bank statement for the last 6-month in English,
3. HR Letter from your employer, stating your full-time employment, salary, and hiring date, all in English,
4. Invitation Letter from the company at which you'll be interviewing,
5. two personal photos
6. A printed copy of your online application signed and dated, and a photocopy of it,
7. your appointment confirmation, and finally your Added-value-service receipt (e.g. priority service which reduces processing time of your application from 15 to 5 working days in normal cases)

Once again, thanks @theWinged.


----------



## theWinged (Aug 8, 2015)

OHHHH CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSS  el 7amdo lEllah I'm happy that the recipe worked   congrats again, now you need to focus to nail the interview, DO WELL !!  Rabena ywafa2ak


----------

